# Slide AM 2012



## MaxPower1988 (31. August 2011)

Hi,

falls es irgendwelche Infos zur kommenden Slide AM Version gibt (auch gern von offizieller Seite) - immer her damit .

Danke und Gruß,
Max


----------



## greg12 (31. August 2011)

was man bisher gesehen hat wird sich am 2012 slide bis auf die farben am rahmen nichts grundsätzliches ändern.
die ausstattung wird wohl da und dort angepasst werden. bleibt nur zu hoffen das sich das laufraddisaster des jahrgangs 2011 nicht wiederholt und endlich vernünftige am- taugliche modelle montiert werden. inkl. reifen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psycho82 (1. September 2011)

Hier mal ein Zitat von Radon-Bonn aus einem anderen Thema d.h. wohl, 
dass es ab Mitte 2012 ein komplett neues Slide geben wird




Radon-Bonn schrieb:


> Für 2012 haben wir im Bike Bereich tolle Neuentwicklungen:
> Das ZR Race hat einen neuen Rahmen, mit irren features, der 29er ist neu und schon in Willingen getestet, wir bieten mit 999,- für eine Topaustattung einen ultimativen Preis, die Carbonmodelle wurden in der Faser verändert, das Slide hat einen neuen Hinterbau und kommt Mitte 2012 komplett neu, das Swoop kommt Mitte 2012, der neue DH ist lieferbar.


----------



## koellefornia (1. September 2011)

Ihr sollte mal die Facebook Seite checken!
Ich seh da ne Steckachse hinten.


----------



## psycho82 (1. September 2011)

So einen Kram wie facebook, lehne ich kategorisch ab, daher danke für die Bilder

Aber eine Steckachse macht für mich noch kein neues Slide, welches für Mitte 2012 angekündigt ist.

Gruß

Benny


----------



## Bench (1. September 2011)

immer noch keine innenverlegten Züge? 

so schwer kann das doch nicht sein, wenn es Canyon schon seit Jahren schafft.

Steckachse hinten find ich schon geil, aber dann bitte Serie, und nicht nur bei den höheren Modellen.
Finds ziemlich bescheiden, dass bei den 2011ern am 5.0 die Revelation mit QR verbaut wird.
Aber warscheinlich war die bei RockShox eben billiger weil die sonst keiner haben will


----------



## Markdierk (6. September 2011)

"Aber eine Steckachse macht für mich noch kein neues Slide, welches für Mitte 2012 angekündigt ist."

vorallem ist Mitte nächstes Jahres einfach wieder zu spät! Februar sollten die ersten lieferbar sein


----------



## Grobi-Stollo (6. September 2011)

Markdierk schrieb:


> vorallem ist Mitte nächstes Jahres einfach wieder zu spät! Februar sollten die ersten lieferbar sein



wie bitte ?! mitte 2012 ?!
dann ist für mich das Slide am 9.0 kein Thema mehr. Schade, hätte gut zu mir gepaßt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, war neben Canyon und Votec mein Favorit.


----------



## daniel_n100 (11. Oktober 2011)

Gibt es mittlerweile schon was neues zum Slide AM 2012?
Vielleicht kann das Radon - Team auch was dazu sagen ab wann es bestellbar bzw. verfügbar sein wird.


----------



## Themeankitty (11. Oktober 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...93133750.16666.135779413133978&type=1&theater
Ab nächster Woche sind die 2012 online !!!


----------

